# Looking for the Right Metal Session Drummer



## Dead-Pan (Mar 5, 2015)

With all attempts to find a local drummer failing I may just need to hire someone. 

If you are a session drummer please contact me. Also, if you have experience with anyone specific I would love to hear your thoughts and the going rates.

Here is a sample idea that I am working on:

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/dead-pan/brute-take1[/SC]


----------



## Dead-Pan (Mar 6, 2015)

To the top.


----------



## Dead-Pan (Mar 12, 2015)

Another shot at this.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Mar 12, 2015)

What sort of drums are you looking for on that track? blast beats? Not blast beats? Ridiculously heavy and impactful grooves?


----------



## Dead-Pan (Mar 12, 2015)

Ridiculously heavy and impactfull sounds about right! 

Doubles n groove with cymbal accents to make the neighbors jealous!


----------



## Sumsar (Mar 12, 2015)

No offense, but you are asking for drummers on a guitar forum, a guitar forum that is where many, many people use drum machines (EZ drummer and so forth). Maybe you should try and find a drummers forum to post in, without knowing the forum I can imagine that the sickdrummermagazine forum will maybe have what you are looking for. (Or maybe you have already looked into other forums?)

Thoughts on drums: I like the track you put in the OP, but to me there is a ton of different things a drummer could do here - Maybe you should try and do some sampled drums to it, just to give people an idea what you are looking for while still maintaining the idea of a drummer doing his own thing and not just copying the sampled drums (which is the idea I suppose?).


----------



## Dead-Pan (Mar 14, 2015)

True about drum forums. 

I do have Easy Drummer and have briefly attempted to put drums to it. I should make more time for it. 

Appreciate the ideas!


----------



## CircuitalPlacidity (Sep 11, 2015)

Look up a guy named Aaron Edgar. Sick drummer, reasonable rates.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Sep 11, 2015)

This should really go in the Musician Classifieds.

EDIT: Derp, it's a necro bump


----------



## Imsonic (Sep 11, 2015)

Are you still looking?


----------



## Vhyle (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm a session drummer, primarily skilled in metal and jazz playing. I've been playing about 20 years now.

However, I have yet to obtain recording gear of my own to record drum tracks from my own home. I'm working on getting that as soon as possible. Are you still looking?


----------

